# Radical tricycling



## Lone Rider (23 Dec 2009)

Found this on YouTube. Looks fun.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkEdcR0D1E4


----------



## gaz (23 Dec 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## jeltz (23 Dec 2009)

Looks lots of fun! 

I followed a relateds after that and found this one

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o&feature=fvw

Basically parkour on a bike!


----------



## Lone Rider (23 Dec 2009)

jeltz said:


> Looks lots of fun!
> 
> I followed a relateds after that and found this one
> 
> ...



I have already watched this ... several times ... brings back memories of Edinburgh. Wish I could ride a bike like that.


----------



## Wobbly John (23 Dec 2009)

You've seen the 'Bigwheel' tricycle backflip, Have you?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2009)

That is superb!



Wobbly John said:


> You've seen the 'Bigwheel' tricycle backflip, Have you?


----------



## fergal penge (21 Jan 2010)

jeltz said:


> Looks lots of fun!
> 
> I followed a relateds after that and found this one
> 
> ...




takes me back to when i was a nipper, a gang of us would find a long twisty hill,assume a squatting on our roller skates then go for it.B)


----------

